# Is this a new issue with canceling timeshares within rescission?



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

My husband and I just signed a contract on a whim (yes I know stupid) in Las Vegas when we were on vacation.

The contract was sold by Liquid Realty a group who purchases foreclosed timeshares.

We purchased 43,000 points on the RCI point system and a 2 bedroom location is in the Poconos in PV.  

We tried to invoke our rescission but found that there was nothing stated in the contract and that all sales are final. 

* I called the realty group and they stated that rescission periods do not apply to them because we didn't purchase it directly from the timeshare entity itself.  *

I sent our certified letters anyhow, we purchased on the 10th and sent the letters on the 16th now I find out that NV counts Sunday so the rescission may be a bust as well.  

I want to know how to cancel.  I have contacted the FTC, the BBB, the NV real estate division, among many more.  After finding this site I will not continue with the Timeshare Advocacy International group as it feels like another scam.

When I have called around I can't seem to get answers about my particular situation, is this new?

I am desperate to get out, what do I do?  The realty agency stated that I would enjoy it but I feel that I am hearing more bad than good. 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TUG - I am not sure, but I think you do have the right to rescind in this situation.  I do know that some sellers are notorious for doing anything to prevent someone from rescinding - including out right lying about their rights.  Until you get official word that you can't rescind, I would pursue this.

Did you charge anything on your credit card?  If so, be sure you dispute it with your credit card company ASAP, and block any future charges.

BTW - your rescission only has to be postmarked within the rescission period.



> After finding this site I will not continue with the Timeshare Advocacy International group as it feels like another scam.



Your instincts are good - this is the newest flavor of TS scam.  Some of these companies have already been shut down for practicing law without a license.  *More Info.*


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Denise,

We only paid a 500.00 deposit (cash).  Nothing has been taken out of our accounts yet.  We are planning on closing them today.  I worry about my credit and hope collections doesn't come after us.

We signed on the 10th, so I think Sunday would have been the last day to be postmarked on the certified letters even though there is no mail that day  

I just wish there was a more clear cut way to get out of this.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

I do not know about Nevada law, but here in Texas, if they solicited your business, you have the right to rescind.

In other words, if you walk up to the timeshare seller for no reason except that it is an open store front and you make a purchase, they are not considered a solicitor. If they sent a card, invitation, email, incentive, or anything similar to give you a reason to grace their establishment, then you have the right to rescind.

The right of rescission is based on the idea of a "cooling off" period: you did not know what you were getting into when you walked in the door. The premise is that if you walked in voluntarily, then you knew what you were doing before you walked in. 

I suspect that many state laws are similar.

elaine


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh Elaine that is great, yes we were wined and dined right out of our minds lol.

Now who to go to with this information?  I feel like I have been going in circles trying to find out who to talk to about this matter.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2010)

If you have rescinded, right now you need to wait and see what response you get from the seller.  Even though they told you that you couldn't rescind, since you did, they may accept it and process it.

If they refuse it, then you will need to ramp it up.  At that point you can file a complaint with the BBB and the AG.

By cash, do you actually mean $500 folding money?  Or a check?  Has the check been cashed?  If not, I'd put a stop payment on it with my bank immediately.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Nevada Real Estate Commission:*

NAC 119A.365  Standards for sales techniques and tactics. (NRS 119A.190, 119A.370)  Sales techniques and tactics must conform to the following standards:

     1.  Decoys or false buyers must not be used in a promotional meeting for any purpose.

     2.  Each oral statement made to a prospective purchaser at a promotional meeting must be completely consistent with written advertising or other material filed with and approved by the Division.

     3.  Any prospective purchaser who expresses a desire to leave a promotional meeting at any time during or after the sales presentation may not be impeded in any manner from departing or coerced or pressured to remain.

     4.  Investigators and other employees of the Division must be allowed to attend any promotional meeting.

     5.  Excessively loud music must not be played during a promotional meeting, and it must be turned off or down at the request of employees of the Division who are present at the meeting.

     6.  Except for a speaker making a speech from a podium, after a salesman initially meets with a prospective purchaser, the developer or project broker may allow only one additional salesman to attempt a sale.

     7.  If an employee of the Division is present at a sales presentation, he must not be identified, singled out or asked questions in such a way that a potential purchaser might hear the question or the employee’s remarks.

     8.  If a project broker or developer at any time before, during or after a promotional meeting uses any electronic surveillance, recording, eavesdropping or listening device, he must disclose its use orally at the beginning of the meeting and also by means of a placard prominently displayed in the meeting room.

     9.  Each gift advertised must be given to a prospective purchaser whether or not he purchases a time share. The advertisement must disclose, in writing, any condition or restriction of the offer of a gift.

     10.  An employee of the developer shall not keep a prospective purchaser’s credit card for a period longer than is reasonably necessary to check the purchaser’s credit rating.

     11.  The public offering statement and exchange information, the sales contract and other documents which the purchaser would be signing if a purchase were consummated must be reviewed by the sales agent, salesman, broker-salesman or project broker with the potential purchaser.

     12.  Upon the purchaser’s request, the purchaser must be allowed time to discuss the documents with another person, review the documents and, if he so desires, consult an attorney before signing any document.

*13.  Before signing an offer to purchase, the purchaser must be informed of his unconditional right to rescind the sales contract.*
     14.  The Division may not be mentioned in such a manner as to suggest that the Division has approved the project, documents or sales techniques of the project.

     15.  No false or misleading statements may be made regarding the future economic success, any recreational facilities or the location of the project.

     (Added to NAC by Real Estate Div., eff. 12-3-84; A 5-2-86)

Link: http://www.leg.state.nv.us/NAC/NAC-119A.html

You need to complain to the Real Estate Commission, and they will investigate.  They may even send someone undercover.  Wouldn't that be a fun job?


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

Ya paper money...silly silly me.

I believe I am entitled to it back.

I just called the bank they financed through and they have not sent in our information yet so collection hasn't begun.

The bank stated that it will go into collections unless they hear from the realty group themselves stating the cancellation.

I am putting a block on them via my bank today but what else can I do?  

The realty company said they can't cancel because it already went to escrow and there is nothing they can do?  Is this true for foreclosures?  

Should I start filing complaints with the govt agencies?

Thank you so much for all of your advice, I feel so desperate and stupid.


----------



## Patri (Aug 19, 2010)

Just relax and give it a few days. You've done your part. I suspect they will too, since they weren't able to con you.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2010)

Right now, you need to wait and see what their response is, before you do anything else.


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

ok thank you again!  Will try to be patient, but it's not my virtue.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Interesting as it sounds more like a resale than a direct developer sale so there may not be any rescission rights involved. But I have no idea if that is the case or not. You have made all the right moves to protect your rights so now sit back and see what the results are. 

Hope its good news for you. We'll all be waiting to hear.


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

Ya it was not from the developer, and that is what the realty group is saying, that rescission rights don't apply to them since they buy foreclosures.  Uhhgg.  

So when it is a resale then the law doesn't apply?  This must be how they are getting around it.  

I wonder what my rights _are_ with regards to consumer protection?


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

one more question, just for piece of mind in the mean time...

This is what we purchased, it sounds like many of you use and love your timeshares, let me know if you think this was a good deal if we can't get out of it.

Total cost 5932.00

HOA is 648.00 yearly

42,000 RCI points

2 bedroom in the Poconos PV.


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

*Just heard from Liquid Realty*

I just heard from Liquid Realty, they stated that they are on the tertiary market and that is "why we get such good deals".  

Bill stated that we got a really good deal but wanted to know what my concerns are.  I stated fees and costs that I can't afford.  

He drew my attention to where it says all sales are final and that they are working with the HOA not the direct developer.  He also said that HOAs don't go up much with that kind of property.  

I begged him to let me out of my contract.  He said he is going to see what he can do and call  me right back.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2010)

What business does he have selling timeshares, through a presentation as described above, with wining and dining, and a sales pitch that is probably full of inuendo and probably falsehoods.  What in the world is he selling, that he doesn't have to abide by the laws?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2010)

*Just because he "said" they didn't have to abide by the law, does not make it true. * 

My guess is he is going to counter offer with a cheaper Pkg. - *don't do it!*  Stick to your guns - don't beg!  Deal with them as if you are in the right!

If they won't let you rescind, then tell him you are going to report him to the BBB, the Real Estate Commission. and the NV Attorney General.  If they don't back down - report them!

Many of these companies are doing business illegally and they can't risk an investigation, so they will give you your money back to make it go away.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2010)

One more thought - ask him to Fax you a signed statement on their letterhead stating that they don't have to abide by the rescission law.  If they won't do it - you will know it's a lie!  

If they do send it - then you have hard evidence to add to your complaints.

Either way - it helps your case.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> One more thought - ask him to Fax you a signed statement on their letterhead stating that they don't have to abide by the rescission law.  If they won't do it - you will know it's a lie!
> 
> If they do send it - then you have hard evidence to add to your complaints.
> 
> Either way - it helps your case.



That is a great idea!  Yay!

My concern is that Liquid Realty is selling Pennsylvania timeshares in Nevada.  I don't know who would govern their actions.  I wish BocaBum or richardm would weigh in on this one.


----------



## SPG900NY (Aug 19, 2010)

Dakotas said:


> Total cost 5932.00
> HOA is 648.00 yearly
> 42,000 RCI points
> 2 bedroom in the Poconos PV.



Sorry, can't give you too much peace of mind on that one. $648 annually for 42K points is pretty steep. Deals similar to that can be had by only paying closing costs for people looking to get out of their deals. It's not the worst case if you only paid the closing fees, but for $6K you can get a much better deal.

Hope you're able to rescind...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2010)

Dakotas said:


> This is what we purchased, it sounds like many of you use and love your timeshares, let me know if you think this was a good deal if we can't get out of it.



Here is a link to the current RCI points auctions on ebay - http://realestate.shop.ebay.com/Tim...&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1

The first 20 auctions are for $1 and none of them have any bids.


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow I feel like a sucker.  I still have no idea why I signed, I never go for this kind of stuff.  Too weird.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2010)

Dakotas said:


> Wow I feel like a sucker.  I still have no idea why I signed, I never go for this kind of stuff.  Too weird.



Dakotas - you are in good company here.

This will make you feel better - I bought my first timeshare from the developer and paid $45,000!    

That makes you about $39,000 smarter than me!   

That being said - we love timesharing now - but we made a mistake our first time.

Did you see my suggestion in post #18 above?


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

Awe Denise, its so nice to see that you made it work for you, I feel like I am burned forever on timeshare.

So glad to see good people are out there.  Thanks so much for your help, it's calming my poor nervous heart.

I just got your suggestion and I asked them to send it to me, he said that he was closing up shop but would get back with me in the morning to have all this taken care of.

I am assuming a counter offer as well but I am sticking to my guns. 

I will have to stick around this site for any other ventures into vaca.

Thanks again for being so great


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

*The Same Place On Ebay!*

So just looking at Denise's suggestion on Ebay and I found the same place for sale starting $1 bid the maintenance fees are half and it includes 31,000 points.

http://cgi.ebay.com/RCI-POINTS-Poco...are-/270621821735?pt=Timeshares#ht_2732wt_907

So are maintenance fees not set at a standard price?  Liquid realty told me that since they are voted on by the owners they don't go up much, but half geeze.

All I can say is wow...wow....wow


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2010)

Dakotas said:


> Liquid realty told me that since they are voted on by the owners they don't go up much, but half geeze.



Big lie - the owners do NOT vote on maintenance fees and they usually go up every year.

Maintenance fees vary depending on the size of the unit you own.  But when you are reading Ads, take them with a grain of salt, because there are lots of mistakes in ebay Ads, as well.

That unit on ebay is an Biannual unit, which means you only get to use it every other year, so the maintenance fee is half.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

If they are not the developer, they are probably required to be licensed real estate agents or attorneys. The property does not belong to them according to their representations, I wonder on what basis they are selling real estate without a license. I bet that they are getting around that by selling Pennsylvania real estate without a license - thinking that neither state will be interested in prosecuting them. 

The interesting thing is this becomes a federal matter because of the diversity of jurisdiction. 

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Dakotas said:


> Ya it was not from the developer, and that is what the realty group is saying, that rescission rights don't apply to them since they buy foreclosures.  Uhhgg.
> 
> So when it is a resale then the law doesn't apply?  This must be how they are getting around it.
> 
> I wonder what my rights _are_ with regards to consumer protection?



You know it does not matter where they BUY the timeshares from, they are still selling them. I don't see anything in the Nevada statute that says if you are not the developer these rules do not apply to you.

In Texas (and I bet Nevada, too) EVERY contract must state the right of rescission. If it is not there and you were solicited, even if it is by a magazine salesman that comes to your door, THE CONTRACT MUST STATE THE RIGHT OF RECISSION. And failure to state it makes the contract void.

elaine


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 19, 2010)

Interestingly enough we were sold by a real estate agent.  Among many in the room selling to other couples.  I tried to look her up on the Nevada Real Estate Commission because I took her info and this is what I found.

http://red.prod.lookup.nv.gov/searchdetail.asp?idnt=111627&divisionidnt=40&credentialidnt=109381

Not sure if this makes it legal however but if I can't get out of my contract I will be sure to file complainants with this and many many other agencies.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Selling Pennsylvania real estate as a licensee in Nevada?  I don't think that works, unless you are selling something YOU personally own.  I keep wondering if timeshare law is different, but I believe she has to hold license in Penn, too.


----------



## teepeeca (Aug 20, 2010)

*Selling other state timeshares*

Call/write to the Nevada real estate commssion (Department of Real Estate) and ask them "specifically" if that person's timeshare real estate license allows her to sell timeshares located in other states, OR, if she can only sell timesares located in Navada.

If it allows her to sell in any state, then it might be harder for you to rescind.  BUT, if she can only sell "Nevada" timeshares, then you should have no problem rescinding.

Tony


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's one more suggestion. 

Contact the local bar association where you bought the timeshare in Nevada and ask for the lawyer referral program.

Most bar associations operate a lawyer referral program in which a person can get a brief review of a legal matter with an attorney experienced in that area of law for a greatly reduced rate.  The last time I used a lawyer referral service I got a half-hour or time from an attorney for about $50.

Anyway, if you get connected with a real estate attorney he or she should be able to determine quickly whether or not you have rescission rights and outline for you what you next courses of action should be.

***

I would do this right away, as it would be unfortunate if you took some of the advice offered to you here (e.g., do nothing for now) and you wound up  missing out on some option you might have by default.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

*More Nevada laws regarding timeshares*

There are separate provisions regarding developer sales and resales, but I do not believe that the statutes mean for the following provisions to apply ONLY to developer sales:

      NRS 119A.410  Right to cancel contract of sale.

      1.  *The purchaser of a time share may cancel, by written notice, the contract of sale until midnight of the fifth calendar day following the date of execution of the contract. The contract of sale must include a statement of this right.*

*  2.  The right of cancellation may not be waived. Any attempt by the developer to obtain a waiver results in a contract which is voidable by the purchaser.*

      3.  The notice of cancellation may be delivered personally to the developer or sent by certified mail, return receipt requested, to the business address of the developer.

      4.  The developer shall, within 15 days after receipt of the notice of cancellation, return all payments made by the purchaser.

      (Added to NRS by 1983, 982; A 1985, 1141; 1987, 894; 2003, 984; 2007, 1549)

RESALE OF TIME SHARES

      NRS 119A.4771  Registration and licensing of person listing, advertising, soliciting or promoting sale of 12 or more previously sold time shares on behalf of owner other than developer; exception.

      1.  A person who, on behalf of an owner other than a developer, wishes to list, advertise or promote for resale, or solicit prospective purchasers of, 12 or more time shares that were previously sold must:

      (a) Be licensed as a real estate broker pursuant to the provisions of chapter 645 of NRS; and

      (b) Register as a time-share resale broker with the Division by completing a form for registration provided by the Division.

      2.  A time-share resale broker shall renew his or her registration with the Division annually on a form provided by the Division.

      3.  Unless the method of resales of time shares is made to evade the provisions of this chapter, a person is not required to register as a time-share resale broker if the person:

      (a) Has acquired fewer than 12 time shares and later resells or offers to resell one or more of those time shares; or

      (b) Is a project broker who resells or offers to resell a time share in a project as an agent for a developer who holds a permit for the project.

      (Added to NRS by 1999, 2687; A 2001, 2507)

      NRS 119A.4773  Filing of advertisement or offering required.

      1.  *A time share must not be advertised or offered for resale within this state until the advertisement or offering is filed with the Division.*

_I wonder if they complied with this provision_

      2.  Each such filing must include:

      (a) The form and content of advertising to be used;

      (b) The nature of the offer of gifts or other free benefits to be extended; and

      (c) The nature of promotional meetings involving any person or act described in NRS 119A.300.

      (Added to NRS by 1999, 2688; A 2001, 2508)

      NRS 119A.4775  Disclosure of certain information before resale; regulations.

      1.  Before a purchaser signs any contract to purchase a time share that is offered for resale, the person who is reselling the time share, other than a developer, shall disclose by a written document separate from the contract to purchase a time share:

      (a) The period during which the purchaser may use the time share;

      (b) A legal description of the interest in the time share;

      (c) The earliest date that the prospective purchaser may use the time share;

      (d) The name, address and telephone number of the agent managing the time-share plan and the project;

      (e) The place where the documents of formation of the association and documents governing the time-share plan and the project may be obtained;

      (f) The amount of the annual assessment of the association of the time share for the current fiscal year, if any;

      (g) Whether all assessments against the time share are paid in full, and the consequences of failure to pay any assessment;

      (h) Whether participation in any program for the exchange of occupancy rights among owners or with the owners of time shares in other time-share plans is mandatory; and

      (i) Any other information required to be disclosed pursuant to the regulations adopted by the Administrator pursuant to subsection 2.

      2.  The Administrator shall adopt regulations prescribing the form and contents of the disclosure statement described in this section.

Also the following:



      NRS 119A.710  Unfair methods of competition; deceptive or unfair acts.  It is unlawful to engage in unfair methods of competition or deceptive or unfair acts in the offer to sell or sale of a time share including, without limitation:

      1.  Misrepresenting or failing to disclose any material fact concerning a time share. Do you think that failing to disclose that the actual fair market value of the unit is substantially less than the purchase price is a "material fact."

      2.  Including in an agreement for the purchase of a time share provisions purporting to waive any right or benefit provided for purchasers under this chapter.

      3.  Receiving from a prospective purchaser any money or other valuable consideration before the purchaser has received a statement of public offering. Interestingly, I do not believe that this sections of the statute differentiates between developers and resellers

      4.  Misrepresenting the amount of time or period of time the unit will be available to a purchaser.

      5.  Misrepresenting the location or locations of the unit.

      6.  Misrepresenting the size, nature, extent, qualities or characteristics of the unit. another place where misrepresentation is likely to have occurred - how much time did they tell you you would be able to exchange for? 

      7.  Misrepresenting the nature or extent of any services incident to the unit.

      8.  *Misrepresenting the conditions under which a purchaser may exchange occupancy rights to a unit in one location for occupancy rights to a unit in another location.* Highly likely that there was a violation here 

      9.  Failing to disclose initially that any promised entertainment, food or other inducements are being offered to solicit the sale of a time share. And maybe here, too?

      10.  Conducting or participating in, without prior approval by the Division, any type of lottery or contest, or offering prizes or gifts to induce or encourage a person to visit a project, attend a meeting at which a time share will be discussed, attend a presentation or purchase a time share.

      11.  Failing to disclose initially to a prospective purchaser any agreement between the project broker or sales agent and the developer that results in a sharing of sales proceeds in excess of a minimum sales price for a time share.

      12.  Any act or practice considered an unfair method of competition or an unfair or deceptive act or practice under NRS 207.170, 207.171 or 598.0915 to 598.0925, inclusive, or chapter 598A or 599A of NRS.

      (Added to NRS by 1985, 1134; A 1989, 650; 1991, 98; 2001, 2516)


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Dakotas said:


> Interestingly enough we were sold by a real estate agent.  Among many in the room selling to other couples.  I tried to look her up on the Nevada Real Estate Commission because I took her info and this is what I found.
> 
> http://red.prod.lookup.nv.gov/searchdetail.asp?idnt=111627&divisionidnt=40&credentialidnt=109381
> 
> Not sure if this makes it legal however but if I can't get out of my contract I will be sure to file complainants with this and many many other agencies.



That link did not post to her information, only to the search engine for real estate agents. She must not only be a real estate agent, she must be licensed as a reseller of timeshares. 

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2010)

There are legitimate timeshare resellers, Island Consulting comes to mind, who do sell timeshares in other states, but I believe they work with real estate brokers in the other state.  Boca Bum went to several states to get multiple real estate licenses for his resale business.  This broker could have done the same.


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 24, 2010)

*Update!*

Thanks everyone for weighing in, I feel so much more knowledgeable about these types of things now. 

glypnirsgirl - thanks for all the legal info, much help if this pops back up.


On Friday I received a call from the Liquid Realty group "Bob" who told me that he would reverse the contract and send me a check for our deposit.

I think DeniseM's recommendation of asking them to send me a fax stating that they didn't have to abide by rescission law might have swayed them a bit.   

We received the check yesterday, but nothing else stating that the contract had been terminated except the check that stated cancellation on it from Liquid Realty.

My next step is to call them today and request paperwork stating what they actually cancelled.

Any other suggestions would be great.  They were happy to accommodate me but I am wondering what they are hiding.  

So I am relieved but I still have doubts if it was actually cancelled and if I should change my bank account numbers or not.

Thanks all for your advice, I feel so much better.


----------



## Dakotas (Aug 26, 2010)

So after calling Liquid Realty they told me that once funds are returned all sales are cancelled.  They also stated that there was no further paperwork to send stating cancellation.

Is this true?

I feel like if I haven't taken their word for it by this point why should I now?


----------



## BevL (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally if I had my money back and a check that said cancelled - which hopefully you photocopied before depositing - I wouldn't be concerned about getting anything else.  I mean, realistically how are they going to force you to complete a purchase when they've refunded your money?

But that's just me.  

Glad to hear it worked out for you.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 27, 2010)

Glad that you were able to rescind the contract.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 27, 2010)

When a check with a statement like "cancelled" or "payment in full" is deposited that operates as an acceptance of the terms, so the matter is thereby settled.  I see no need for any other documentation.


----------



## bjones9942 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dakotas - 

So happy to hear things worked out for you!  I'm sure this was a very unpleasant experience for you.

Now that you're out from under that situation, you can take a step back and decide if you'd like to pursue something a little less expensive.  Back in April I purchased a timeshare in Mazatlan off eBay for $1 and the annual maint. fees ($370).  Everything went as smooth as could be, and I had a great time this July (I have a fixed week - 28, yes, I know it's hot then)!  If you take a little time to research the sellers/properties and have the patience to wait for what you want, eBay is a great way to go.  Don't let this one transaction get the better of you!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Buying a timeshare is a great idea, and your recent experience shouldn't deter you from finding a great timeshare that you will love.  During that presentation, you liked what you saw, and you should consider joining TUG, so you can see the wonderful exchange opportunities and ask questions.  

RCI Points is great, but you can do a lot better in price and maintenance fees.  

Congratulations on rescinding your timeshare purchase.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 27, 2010)

Dakotas, I've been reading this thread with the same emotions I get when reading a thriller novel.  I do so love a happy ending. 
Don't you dare feel stupid for falling for a professional scam. Most of us have been there, and we've done it more than once, even when we should have known better.  I know that sick feeling in the pit of my stomach.
You were smart enough to come here for help.  It took me much longer to find Tug.  You done good, girl!  Congratulations!


----------

